# ??? about Mac OSX installation



## MohawkAngel (Nov 30, 2010)

I want to install Mac Leopard OSX on an old Power Mac G4 will it fit? Also I wanna know if the mac installation CD contain all languages on one installation DVD or you have to get french dvd for french, english dvd for english installation ? 

Thank you


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 30, 2010)

Leopard still supports the PPC, however a G4 wouldn't be the best CPU to run it on.  I would suggest using Tiger (10.4.11 is the latest version).


----------



## MohawkAngel (Nov 30, 2010)

What do you mean by PPC ? Its the frst time I install a Mac Osx. Someone gave me that computer so. Also I have the .DMG unique file of the Leopard 10.6.3 in my computer using windows so how must I burn it to be sure that the dvd will be read properly by the mac computer ? Do I just burn the .DMG directly on a dvd and at startup mac computer will read it ?


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 30, 2010)

PPC is PowerPC CPU.  That PowerMac is a PowerPC G4 (i.e. 4th generation).  Leopard was really designed to run on the PowerPC G5.

With regards to the DMG, download a program that supports DMGs and then burn it to a DVD (if your PowerMac has a DVD drive, that is!).


----------



## MohawkAngel (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a spare dvd reader i will plug on the power mac but the burner is on this windows 7 computer. Should i have to open the .dmg like Winrar or winzip do  with windows or i take the .DMG and dump it right into the dvd ?


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 30, 2010)

No, you have to burn it to the disc with a proper burning utility.  Just dumping it on the disc won't work.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Nov 30, 2010)

I used TransMac. 15 days free trial but even a newbie like me in Mac could do it with this program.


----------

